# Should I Join an Entry Test Prep. Institute or Prepare Myself for DMC?



## Anony (May 5, 2013)

Hi! I found this site to be truly useful, yet I have some queries that weren't directly addressed.

I read many threads suggesting admission in institutes like Anees Hussain in Karachi or KIPS in Punjab but they weren't for DMC, I guess.
I intend to apply at DMC for MBBS and I was wondering if I should join Anees HUssain or prepare for the entrance test by myself. 

I will be giving my 2nd year exams (BIEK) this May/June and completed my O levels in 2011. I don't have any problems learning the textbooks of Chemistry of Karachi board as they are fairly easy and won't be posing problems for me. Biology on the other hand, especially 1st year topics like the classification and everything else in general, I am terrible at. Mostly because I did not study, so I thought I would just get a private tutor for bio which I didn't last year. As for Physics, I don't know what to do  I love the numericals part of it but since we are not allowed calculators, I am not so sure. And English, my friend at doctor's inn told me that they are taught just the words from the normal english syllabus of 1st and 2nd year. I am giving English advance so all I have to do is get the normal english books, I think.
I can prepare myself if i am lead in the right direction. I am not exactly self confident and my mom thinks that i should join an institute because i will probably spend the 3 months i have after exams sleeping.
I write a lot, i know. But can someone help?


----------

